# Home Coffee Training - special offer extended until 31 March 2010



## 5M Coffee (Jul 18, 2009)

Did you receive an Espresso machine for Christmas and would like to get the best out of it?

Or do you know of someone who enjoys coffee and is thinking of buying a coffee machine but is not sure if they have what it takes to make a decent cappuccino?

Book training today with 5M Coffee and we will help you get the best out of your coffee machine.

We offer training in your own home, using your machine (or we can bring ours if you have not yet purchased one).

When you book your training to take place before 31 March we will throw in an extra bag of freshly roasted beans, chosen to suit your tastes.

Home Barista Training Packages start at £55

In rural areas a travel surcharge may apply - we are happy to discuss this with you


----------

